# problème de montage

## fb99

en fait le problème c'est que ni la partition hda1 ni les cdroms ne se montent, donc je dois chaque fois les monter manuellement.

voilà mon fichier fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda6      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda5      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/scd0      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/hdd      /mnt/cdrom2   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

tmpfs         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0
```

----------

## Farnsworth

pour les cds c normal, mais concernant le /boot, c une protection pour eviter de faire des betises irreversibles...

si tu veux vraiment monter /boot au boot, enleve l'option noauto...

sinon avant de faire des modifs dans /boot, "mount /boot"

edit: en fait concernant les cds je ne suis pas certain...

----------

## Dom

Si tu ne veux pas monter les cd à la main, utilise un kernel patché avec supermount (gentoo-sources par ex). Dans Filesystems (je crois), tu pourras cocher cette option. Les cd se monteront alors tout seuls lorsque tu voudras y accéder, à condition de bien configurer fstab.

----------

## Dom

suite du post précédent

Un exemple de config de fstab avec supermount :

```
/mnt/dvd /mnt/dvd supermount fs=iso9660,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 0 0

/mnt/graveur /mnt/graveur supermount fs=iso9660,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 0 0

/mnt/floppy /mnt/floppy supermount fs=vfat,dev=/dev/fd0,--,umask=2,gid=1000 0 0

```

----------

## TGL

 *Dom wrote:*   

> Si tu ne veux pas monter les cd à la main, utilise un kernel patché avec supermount (gentoo-sources par ex).

 

Ou encore ck-sources ou gaming-sources (juste pour info).

----------

## Dom

Une petite question :

Qu'est que le gaming-sources apporte de plus par rapport au gentoo-sources ? Une meilleure perf dans les jeux ?

----------

## Qux

Oui, en théorie. Je gagne 10fps sur ut2003. Certains ont remarqué une amélioration du répondant dans les applis graphiques genre mozilla, mais là je trouve que c'est pas flagrant. 

C'est l'effet magique des patches preemtible kernel + low latency

----------

## ghoti

 *Dom wrote:*   

> Si tu ne veux pas monter les cd à la main, utilise un kernel patché avec supermount 

 Les mandrakiens s'en plaignent souvent du supermount : certains prétendent que ça apporte plus de problèmes que de bénéfices.

Enfin, je dis ça ...

----------

## Dom

Perso j'ai pas eu de probs pour l'instant, et je trouve que c'est vraiment pratique...

----------

## TGL

Moi j'ai effectivement eu des problèmes à un moment... Jamais compris pourquoi, c'est apparu un beau jour, comme ça, alors que ça marchait bien depuis longtemps... J'avais au moment de l'arrêt de l'ordinateur ce message deux fois:

```
VFS: Busy inodes after unmount.

Self-destruct in 5 seconds.  Have a nice day...
```

Ça m'avait fait flipper et j'avais, après d'autres bidouilles infructeuses, viré supermount, ce qui avait réglé le problème. Faudrait que je rééssais pour voir, ça aura peut-être disparu  :Smile: 

----------

## sergio

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Les mandrakiens s'en plaignent souvent du supermount : certains prétendent que ça apporte plus de problèmes que de bénéfices.
> 
> Enfin, je dis ça ...

 

C'est vrai que sous Mandrake j'ai souvent eu des problèmes avec supermount. Le CDROM devient inaccessible au bout d'un certains nombre de lecture (les fichiers et les repertoires ne sont plus visibles par "ls")... J'ai encore eu le cas y'a dix jours sur une mandrake 9.0...

et il faut faire un "supermount disable" pour retrouver la table des fichiers du CD...

Depuis je suis passé sur "automount" (autofs) et ça marche beaucoup mieux... De plus c'est plutôt facile à configurer... 

A+

----------

## DuF

<ma vie>y a un moment que je n'utilise plus supermount, maintenant je n'ai que automount qui même si niveau utilisation ce n'est pas aussi transparent, c'est ma foi bien plus pratique/stable</ma vie>

----------

## fb99

Duf est-ce que tu pourrais me poster ton fstab pour que je puisse m'en inspirer,   :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb5               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hdb6               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdb7               /home           ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda9               /mnt/local      ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda8               /mnt/home       ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda7               /mnt/var        ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda6               /mnt/usr        ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdd1               /mnt/data       ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

#tmpfs                  /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Il a rien d'extraordinaire, juste inspirer par l'exemple donné par la doc gentoo.

----------

## sergio

A titre d'info voici l'installation d'autofs :

```

emerge autofs

rc-update add autofs default

```

editer le fichier /etc/autofs/auto.master pour qu'il ressemble à ceci

```

# $Id: auto.master,v 1.1 2000/08/08 17:53:33 achim Exp $

# Sample auto.master file

# Format of this file:

# mountpoint map options

# For details of the format look at autofs(8).

#/misc  /etc/autofs/auto.misc

#/home  /etc/autofs/auto.home

/mnt    /etc/autofs/auto.mnt

```

La racine des mes points de montage pour mon cdrom et mon lecteur de disquette est /mnt. Les points de montages eux même sont définis dans /etc/autofs/auto.mnt qui ressemble à ceci :

```

# $Id: auto.misv 1.2 2002/10/27 05:21:15 bcowan Exp $

# This is an automounter map and it has the following format

# key [ -mount-options-separated-by-comma ] location

# Details may be found in the autofs(5) manpage

cdrom           -fstype=iso9660,ro      :/dev/hdc

floppy          -fstype=auto            :/dev/fd0

```

Démarrer le demon autofs avec ./autofs start (dans /etc/init.d). Ne pas oublier de compiler le support autofs dans le noyeau linux.

DuF a raison : autofs est très stable  :Laughing:  ...

A+  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mala Zaba

Mon kernel est configurer avec le autofs en module

```
CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m
```

J'ai mis le module dans le fichier /etc/module.autoload

```
8139too

autofs

sg

sr_mod

sd_mod

scsi_mod

floppy

mousedev

keybdev

printer

scanner

mod_quickcam

videodev

input

usb-uhci

autofs

usbcore

nls_iso8859-1

nls_cp437

```

Voici mon /etc/autofs/auto.master

```
/mnt/auto       /etc/autofs/auto.mnt
```

et mon /etc/autofs/auto.mnt

```

dvd             -fstype=iso9660,ro      :/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

floppy          -fstype=auto            :/dev/fd0

camera          -fstype=auto            :/dev/sda1

```

autofs demarre au démarrage, (rc-update add autofs default)

il me cré mon répertoire /mnt/auto, mais c'est tout ce qu'il fait.  pas de répertoire dvd ou autre, meme quand je mais un cd ou disquette...

Il me manque une partie ou quoi?

----------

## sergio

Si tu mets un dvd dans ton lecteur, le répertoire /mnt/auto/dvd ne sera créé que lors du premier accès sur ce repertoire, par exemple :

```

cd /mnt/auto/dvd 

ou

ls -1 /mnt/auto/dvd

```

c'est la tentative d'accès sur un des sous-répertoires situés dans /etc/auto qui reveille autofs... Normalement lorsque tu ejecte le CD, le répertoire /etc/auto/dvd doit disparaitre au bout d'un temps donné. Je crois que ce temps est d'ailleurs paramétrable, il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil à la doc...

A+

----------

## mickey08

moi je n'utilise pas l'automount (j'ai eu trop de prob quand j'étais sous mdk)

mais par contre comme je suis fainéant je contourne la ligne de commande :

soit avec gkrellm 

ou encore mieux avec le file manager gentoo

qui mounte le cd quand on clique sur le rep /mnt/cdrom

hop  :Smile: 

----------

## mickey08

moi je n'utilise pas l'automount (j'ai eu trop de prob quand j'étais sous mdk)

mais par contre comme je suis fainéant je contourne la ligne de commande :

soit avec gkrellm 

ou encore mieux avec le file manager gentoo

qui mounte le cd quand on clique sur le rep /mnt/cdrom

hop  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

ça à l'air intéressant,

il est dans portage?

----------

## mickey08

vu le nom ?

mdr

oui il y est

je l'utilise depuis longtemps sous debian  :Wink: 

et je me suis fait un plaisir de l'émerger tout de suite sous gentoo  :Smile: 

il est meme assez puissant, à l'instar de rox on peut associer des soft à des extensions etc etc, il a deux panneaux ce qui est assez excellents pour cp mv ln  :Smile: 

tu me diras ce que tu en penses ?

----------

## fb99

ok mais je le trouve pas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dom

emerge gentoo, tout simplement   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mickey08

désolé j'aurai du préciser :/

----------

## fb99

mais c'est pas grave   :Cool: 

----------

## Mala Zaba

 *sergio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est la tentative d'accès sur un des sous-répertoires situés dans /etc/auto qui reveille autofs... Normalement lorsque tu ejecte le CD, le répertoire /etc/auto/dvd doit disparaitre au bout d'un temps donné. Je crois que ce temps est d'ailleurs paramétrable, il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil à la doc...
> 
> A+

 

Pour que les usagé est accès à l'autofs, est-ce qu'il existe un group, ou je fais tout simplement un chown root:users sur le répertoire correspondant?

----------

## TGL

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> ou encore mieux avec le file manager gentoo qui mounte le cd quand on clique sur le rep /mnt/cdrom

 

Pareil du côté de Rox Filer au passage...

----------

